# Restarting Old Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2



## Tim95 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all,

A friend found a 2012 machine in their shed that's a little neglected and have tasked me with getting her running again.

I'm taking her apart and cleaning everything before switching on, but are there any common problems with a machine that's been off for a few years that I should be aware of?

It's my first attempt at taking an espresso machine apart.

Thanks!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks extremely clean!

Get the panels off and ensure there's no pest ingress. Visually inspect all pipework and wiring.

Siphon the water from the boiler if it wasn't drained prior, then I'd just fire it up and address anything that might not seem right.


----------

